# Need help with my sig p250 .40 compact (keep hitting the mag release accidentally)



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all, this is my first post, and I'm hoping someone can help me. Below is the email that I just sent to Sigarms, describing my problem:

Hello, I was hoping someone could help me or set me in the right direction. Over the weekend I purchased a Sig p250 .40 compact and took it to shoot. In short, I had a big problem with my thumb flopping down and hitting the magazine release during recoil. This causes the gun to jam, or the magazine to fall out altogether. My hands are a little bigger than most people's, but not that much bigger. 

My thoughts on what could be happening:
1) I think the problem might be with the way I hold the gun - like holding a tea-cup, with my left hand underneath the butt of the gun, cupping my right hand. This causes my right hand to hold on with a lighter touch.
2) the magazine release has too large a profile (it sticks out too much), making it easier to accidentally hit. Also, possibly the spring is too light on the release.

If you have any advice on some things I could do, that'd be great. If I could put in another magazine release that is closer to flush with the gun, that might help. If I could get grips that have a bigger ridge for my thumb, to stop it from flopping down, that'd be great too. Short of that, I may have to find a new way to hold it. My only worry is that in an emergency I might fall back on old habits and have a jammed gun on the 2nd shot.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Change your grip, change the release spring, or change the gun. I really don't know what else to say.


----------



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

*thank you*

I appreciate the reply, I think you are confirming my thoughts on this. I'm inclined to change the grips, however, I've never done anything like that before. It seems that I'd need to:

1) switch out the grips, which is the whole bottom part of the gun.
2) switch out the upper, if I wanted to go longer/bigger, to match the grip.
3) get a longer barrel.

Is that about right?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well..Sig grips are a little more involved than some others but that wasn't what I as getting to. The grip that needs changes is your grip on the weapon. So that your pesky thumb wont be popping that button till you need it. The smallest Sig I have is a 229 and I have been trying to hold it in a way that would get me near that release but I think my gun is a little bigger and not a good reference. I have good size hands but not huge or anything.

If you can't find a way to hold this gun you might be one of those people that can't shoot a gun like that. Maybe something a little ore ...well more might be up your alley.

I'm looking at pics of your and my gun. They are about the same size. Mine is a 229 .40
Yours Barrel Length :3.86" 
mine Barrel Length: 3.90"

I'm looking for an over all lenth on yours..mine is
Overall Length: 7.10" 
Overall Height: 5.40 
Overall Width: 1.50" 

That my 228..gimme a sec I'll get yours..We'll get to the bottom of this mystery..heh


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

OK...yours

Overall Height 5.1 in
Overall Width 1.3 in (Std. Grip)
Overall Length 7.2 in

Info was got at http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=54&productid=183


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There's a little difference between thew two weapons with the 229 being just a little bigger. I still think you can change your grip on the pistol and still fire it well and not get on that mag drop. You might be able to get a wider set of grips that will make it a little bigger overall width. But if your thumb us dropping the mag you must be getting a pretty good push I tried doing it with mine and it was not all that easy to do. I think your hands might be a little bigger than mine though too. That coupled with a smaller width might be the big deal here. 

When you shoot it how is it grouping. Where is the 1st shot going nad where's the second when you fire two rounds pretty quick?


----------



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

*thanks so much*

Your question, where is my grouping:
To be honest, I was so bugged by the magazine popping out that wasn't paying attention to accuracy or anything. Just firing. I did get it to fire without issues by not using 2 hands (shooting like in the movies, pointing with 1 hand and shooting). I think my thumb wasn't an issue there because I was using more strength to hold the gun.

You suggested by changing my grip you meant how I hold the gun. I think I'm going to do that, yes. A friend suggested that I use my left hand to hold around the front of the trigger guard, and use my left-hand thumb to guard against my right dropping (if I wanted to 2-hand it). I'm also considering not letting my right-hand thumb go all the way forward, but rather quircking it it a little to form a ^ rather than straight out.

Regarding 229's: you know, I shot a 229 a few months back and never had a problem like this. But the 229 seemed larger around the grips, so my thumb was probably back a fraction more.

Thanks again. Probably going to go do some more te$ting tomorrow...ugh, ammo.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The reason I wondered about shot placement was that you might be using a grip that gets too little finger on the trigger. This can cause you to push the muzzle. If your right handed then the round will go to the left. too much finger and you can pull it and it starts going the other way.

Just something else to look at when your shooting :smt023

Let us know how the next tests go please? This "problem" has got me really wanting to see it through:mrgreen:


----------



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

*I will let you know in a day or two then*

I have to call the range I go to and see if they are open on Holy Day of The One (inauguration day). If they are, I will try to pop by there after work. Its a more relaxed environment there than the NRA range I go to, so I should be able to sit back and try a few things.

By the way, if you've ever heard of anyone having this kind of an issue before, weather with a sig250 or any other gun, please let me know. I feel like a noob. My other gun is a sig 225 p6, never had an issue with it. Its a wonderful gun.


----------



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

*Going tonight I think*

Talked with the wife, she's cool with me coming home, getting the gun, going to the range to test it out. I hope to have a reply by tomorrow.


----------



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

*Update - emali reply from SigSauer*

They wrote me back:
================

Thank you for your email.

Unfortunately we do not have any modifications for the mag release or its spring. The only thing I can suggest is to try the Large grip module.

Grip Module, Large - Part #1300024 - $50.00 + $14.95 S&H


----------



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

*Good news*

Thanks again,

I went to the range tonight, fired off 400 rounds and had 1 jam. The jam was a spent casing not clearing the breach. Otherwise, all was well. I held the gun not like a tea-cup but like I was strangling it's throat, with my left-hand thumb over my right-hand thumb, and my left forefinger kind of cradling the trigger guard. Hard to explain. Anyway, it felt natural and I shot well (for me). I could fire slow or really fast, it didn't matter.

Btw, my grouping, if I think I understand you, was about 3-4 inches when I was trying. That is, each shot was around where I wanted it to be, about 3-4 inches apart. This was at about 20-25 feet. I am going to work on my aim.

I still might buy the wider grip though, I think my hands are still a tad too large for the gun overall.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

*same issue*

i'm having the same issue with my p250 but it didnt start happening until i put the .40 upgrade on it. the .40 seems to have a noticable more amount of recoil and muzzle flip to me than the 9mm. i emailed sig asking if there is a stronger spring i could get but i havent gotten an answer yet. since the magazine release is reversable i may switch it to the other side unless i can find a different way to grip it. as an added note i have both the medium grip and the small and the problem is much worse with the small grip so using the large grip might help.


----------



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

*wow you2?*

My only worry about reversing the release is that my right hand has to now cup over the release, and I'm not sure if I'd just have the same problem on that side.

Different size grips: I think it stands to reason that ya, going to larger grips will help.

Different grip of gun (holding): I'll tell you, not doing the tea-cup holding really helped. I shot tons off with no problem. strangle the gun, and hold your right-hand thumb with your left. Also, shooting with 1 hand seems perfect, no issues.

Spring: not sure where I'd get a tighter spring that would fit.

My 225p6: I checked out my 225p6, and figured out why I never have that problem there with the tea-cup holding style. The reason is that the release is protected by a ridge of metal which causes my thumb to clear it easily.

goodluck


----------

